# Promoted to 2nd Degree!!!



## Guro Harold (Nov 16, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to announce that I was promoted to Lakan Dalawa in Guro W. Hock Hochheim's Pacific Archipelago Combatives(PAC) this weekend!!!   PAC is based  on the martial arts of the Philippines, Indonesia, Japan, Hawaii, and Polynesia.

I was also promoted to 2nd Dan in Mr. Hochheim's Filipino Combatives, which are based on the Philippine martial arts of Arnis, Kali, and Escrima.

These ranks were approved by Mr. Hochheim and  were obtained under the study and testing of Guro Lyndon Johnson, Master of Hapikido and a Lakan Tatlo in Pacific Archipelago and Filipino Combatives.

Best regards,

Guro Harold Evans
Lakan Dalawa PAC
Lakan Dalawa Filipino Combatives
1st Degree Black Belt IKAA Kung-Fu
Lakan, IMAF, INC
Full Instructor and NC State Rep. for Ray Dionaldo's FCS-Kali
Owner, Piedmont Kung-fu Arnis Academy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey, Congrats man!

:cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2003)

Harold,

Congratulations! :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 16, 2003)

Way to go!



:cheers: 

Mark


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2003)

Congrats!!! 

Mike


----------



## AldonAsher (Nov 17, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mithios (Nov 17, 2003)

Way to go !!!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 17, 2003)

Congrats Harold.
I always enjoy the chance to train with Hock; he has a good game and is a great guy to boot!
Chad


----------



## pknox (Nov 17, 2003)

Congratulations!  That is one heck of an accomplishment, and you should be proud.


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 17, 2003)

Yo Harold,

Congratulations to you !! Way to go !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 17, 2003)

Way to go.  Congrats.:drinkbeer


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 17, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I am honored and touched by all the kind words of encouragement!!!

Sorry that I have not responded sooner.  I have been catching up with my one year old and already missing her as I prepare to go to Athens, Greece in three days.

Anyway, look forward to hopefully training with you soon!!!  I might can sneak on MT a little before I go.

Thanks everyone,

Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 17, 2003)

Harold!  Yeehah!  Very well done!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 18, 2003)

congrats!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks Dan!!! Thanks Andy!!

Andy, Aldon, look forward to seeing and training with you at the FCS Gathering in January!!!

Harold


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 18, 2003)

Congrats, Harold!

Hope I can make it to the next Gathering to congratulate you in person 

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Cthulhu,

I am looking forward to seeing you and the guys at the next Gathering.

This one could be huge in terms of attendance!!!!!

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 19, 2003)

:drinkbeer :ladysman: :cheers:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 19, 2003)

Congratulations! on a side note I've just been promoted to a Martial Talk second degree myself.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Renegade, TouchO'Death!!!

Well I am off to Athens, Greece tomorrow!  

The advance reports is that there will be over 200 people attending Master Ray Dionaldo's FCS seminar there.  It is going to be an awesome time!!!

Best and warm regards to all of you,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who has read and sent congratulations.

I am truly humbled that I would receive congratulations from friends, peers, and senior members or head instructors from at least five different organizations via personally, MartialTalk, or email.

My deepest gratitude to you all,

Harold


----------



## Rocky (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Congrats:


 Way to go, keep it going now, the more the better!!


Rocky


----------

